# Need to be brought up to date. LED vs HID



## Jericho (Dec 15, 2021)

Hi All. 

I am looking at getting back into growing now that the country I live in has made it legal to do so at home. I think I will be sticking to Autos at the start just for convenience and familiarity. I was looking at a 120x120x200 cm tent which should be an ok size, My previous grow was done in a 100x100x200 and I could just about get 3 in there.

I grew using a 600w HPS cool tube which worked out pretty good, luckily our electricity here is not so expensive. 

When it comes to set up, I am starting from scratch. I think the tent size I want will work fine for me so now I am looking into the lights and vents. I will be growing in soil not hydro because again, its what I am familiar with at the moment, need to relearn everything I knew 10 years ago and get updated. 

With the light and venting set up I had previously I could get the lights pretty close (my ventilation was well over what I needed). 

So I guess my question is, have LED progressed enough from where they were when I used to grow to where the price is now justifiable for the reduction in running cost and production? Should I be looking into LEDs or stick to the HID lamps considering the cheaper electricity here.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 15, 2021)

Yes. But HPS are still usable, I still use a 600 watt HPS, but my newer setups are LED.

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 15, 2021)

Jericho , good questions for me too , I am so far behind in all the new lighting technologies 

my flower room was 4 cool tubes with 600 HPS 

I see other growers rocking it with leds which are cooler and use less electricity 

hopefully some of the lighting experts here will chime in


----------



## Jericho (Dec 15, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Yes. But HPS are still usable, I still use a 600 watt HPS, but my newer setups are LED.
> 
> Bubba



Have you any links to your current set up I could check out? I think I will need to do a fair amount of reading to catch up on all the new specs and tech.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 15, 2021)

Look at Cocoforcannabis.com. Tremendous amount of info on lights there, along with reviews and measurements and comparisons of various lights.

Bubba


----------



## boo (Dec 15, 2021)

I bought the photontek 600 for 1 tent and the rest are using CMH...the halides are far different that the old fat buggers, kills the spectrum if you have the right lamp...


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 15, 2021)

boo said:


> I bought the photontek 600 for 1 tent and the rest are using CMH...the halides are far different that the old fat buggers, kills the spectrum if you have the right lamp...



hows the heat on the CMH in the tent?


----------



## kevinn (Dec 15, 2021)

Boo
How do you like the photontek 600 ??  It is a little pricey.  What size tent are you using it in.  Thanks !!!


----------



## boo (Dec 15, 2021)

hey kev, so far I love it...I'm at the tail end of a full 12 week growing session using it and the plants are blowing up, it does seem to take longer to bulk up the trichs but that's not as important as the smoke...they seem to blow up faster at the end of the growing term and they get frosty overnight...I've tried to load a video of my garden but the site wont allow me to, says file is too large...yeah, it twern't cheap but if it does it's job I'm fine with that...


----------



## Bubba (Dec 16, 2021)

The Photontek light is a Cadillac of lights. Extremely high end, so a little more expensive.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 16, 2021)

I like this one.

Photontek X 465 Watt Pro LED Grow Grow Light 400 Watt LED Grow Lights LED Grow Lights Indoor Plant Grow Lights (hydrobuilder.com)


----------



## Jericho (Dec 16, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I like this one.
> 
> Photontek X 465 Watt Pro LED Grow Grow Light 400 Watt LED Grow Lights LED Grow Lights Indoor Plant Grow Lights (hydrobuilder.com)



What size tent do you think that would work well in? It says it should cover a 1mx1m so 3.3x3.3 to 4x4.  Would you say thats accurate?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 16, 2021)

4x4


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 16, 2021)

VIVOSUN 4x4 Grow Tents | Perfect Grow Tent for your Indoor Growing


----------



## RonnieB (Jan 10, 2022)

Jericho said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I am looking at getting back into growing now that the country I live in has made it legal to do so at home. I think I will be sticking to Autos at the start just for convenience and familiarity. I was looking at a 120x120x200 cm tent which should be an ok size, My previous grow was done in a 100x100x200 and I could just about get 3 in there.
> 
> ...


I've shopped and bought almost all the big name lighting manufacturers. Black Dog, California lightworks,  gavita, Mars. HLG, Valpa parspectra. And others. I found Growraft ChilLED Tech out of Washington state. They're hand made. 3 years warranty America made customers service is amazing and the lights are the best I've seen. They have independent tests to prove it as well    they only heat up to 1200 btu in full power of 500 watts. My Mars hydro are 160 and get 10 times hotter. If you're serious contact Leland at ChilLEDtech.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 10, 2022)

ChilLED Growcraft - Commercial & DIY LED Grow Lights (chilledgrowlights.com)

I like this one.
Growcraft X3 - 500 Watt DIY LED Grow Light Kit - Chilled Tech - LED Grow Lights & Spectrum Control (chilledgrowlights.com)


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 10, 2022)

Only thing im confused about is it ask you to choose an option for Spectrum for Flower or Vegg. Does that mean i have to buy both? If so that could get real expensive.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> ChilLED Growcraft - Commercial & DIY LED Grow Lights (chilledgrowlights.com)
> 
> I like this one.
> Growcraft X3 - 500 Watt DIY LED Grow Light Kit - Chilled Tech - LED Grow Lights & Spectrum Control (chilledgrowlights.com)



$1020 bucks for a 600 watt 4x4 , kinda pricey eh

a 600w quantum digital adjustable ballast and a horticultural HPS bulb for $190 , I could pay a lot of electrical bills before I got to a thousand dollars









						Quantum 600w Digital Dimmable Ballast + Hortilux Super HPS 600W Bulb direct from Growers House
					

Package that includes both the Quantum 600w dimable digital ballast, able to run MH and HPS, and the Eye Hortilux Super Enhanced 600w HPS flowering bulb.  Only guaranteed with hortilux and agrosun lamps/bulbs.




					growershouse.com


----------



## RonnieB (Jan 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> ChilLED Growcraft - Commercial & DIY LED Grow Lights (chilledgrowlights.com)
> 
> I like this one.
> Growcraft X3 - 500 Watt DIY LED Grow Light Kit - Chilled Tech - LED Grow Lights & Spectrum Control (chilledgrowlights.com)


I have 4 of those BRother the commercial versions  They are awesome


----------



## RonnieB (Jan 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Only thing im confused about is it ask you to choose an option for Spectrum for Flower or Vegg. Does that mean i have to buy both? If so that could get real expensive.


I use the X3-500 for veg and flower and never had any problems...I grow monsters


----------



## RonnieB (Jan 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> ChilLED Growcraft - Commercial & DIY LED Grow Lights (chilledgrowlights.com)
> 
> I like this one.
> Growcraft X3 - 500 Watt DIY LED Grow Light Kit - Chilled Tech - LED Grow Lights & Spectrum Control (chilledgrowlights.com)


If youi order from them I can save youi money...Ask for Leland or Austin tell them Ronnie Sent you..Ask for B stock..This will save you another 100 bucks. B stock is the rails are scuffed or scratched, nothing more..The lights are otherwise perfect and have the same warranty...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 10, 2022)

Which option did you choose for spectrum?


----------



## Bubba (Jan 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> $1020 bucks for a 600 watt 4x4 , kinda pricey eh
> 
> a 600w quantum digital adjustable ballast and a horticultural HPS bulb for $190 , I could pay a lot of electrical bills before I got to a thousand dollars
> 
> ...


I have that pairing, got it from there in fact.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Which option did you choose for spectrum?
> 
> View attachment 285960


I'd contact them, but I think one is veg and the other full spectrum?

Bubba


----------



## Surfer Joe (Jan 10, 2022)

Jericho said:


> Hi All.
> I am looking at getting back into growing now that the country I live in has made it legal to do so at home. I think I will be sticking to Autos at the start just for convenience and familiarity. I was looking at a 120x120x200 cm tent which should be an ok size, My previous grow was done in a 100x100x200 and I could just about get 3 in there.


If you're going for the 120 size, I would suggest the taller 220 tents so you have the extra headroom for growing some taller plants later on. The price is essentially the same.





__





						Green-Qube V: GQ120L - 120 x 120 x 220cm
					

Green-Qube V: GQ120L - 120 x 120 x 220cm (Green Qube). The Green-Qube V 120L grow tent [GQ120L] is part of our flagship range of grow tents.




					www.1-hydroponics.co.uk
				








__





						Green-Qube V: GQ120 - 120 x 120 x 200cm
					

Green-Qube V: GQ120 - 120 x 120 x 200cm (Green Qube). The Green-Qube V 120 grow tent [GQ120] is part of our flagship range of grow tents.




					www.1-hydroponics.co.uk


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 24, 2022)

Phlizon CREE COB 3000W LED Plant Grow Light Full Spectrum Indoor Plants Light Growing Veg Flower CREE COB Grow light-3000W (Actual Power 600watt)

About this item
COB TECHNOLOGY LEDS- CREE COB is known for high power and stability. COB, higher brightness, smaller thermal resistance, less light attenuation and longer life.Our COB itself is a full spectrum design with high PPFD value which can promote faster and better plant growth
EXTREMELY HIGH PPFD- PPFD, Photosynthetic Photon Flux Density，Hanging at 18", the PPFD is 2522.8 umol/m²s. The bigger the density, the higher the value, the better the plant. COB LED has highest PPFD output. COB LED is much brighter and more efficient than traditional LEDs.
FULL SPECTRUM- The COB LED itself is a full spectrum lamp integrated design bead. We have added additional light beads in various bands to ensure the full spectrum of science. It contains 6pcs COB, 110pcs 630-660nm, 12pcs 470nm, 12pcs 6500k, 4pcs UV, 6pcs IR
MAXIMUM ENERGY SAVING- The actual power is 600watt.Best hang height at 24",Core Coverage area at 48"*48"(4*4 ft). Maximum coverage area at 50"*50"(4.2*4.2 ft). It is more scientifically and energy-efficient than HPS HID and MH. It serves both herb/veg/bloom and is convinient for you.
BEST SERVICE- We are a professional LED light manufacturer with strong R&D team and many light tester. 2 years warranty plus 30 days money back guarantee. If you have any problems, please feel free to contact us. We will provide you with completely satisfing reply.


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 24, 2022)

Jericho said:


> Have you any links to your current set up I could check out? I think I will need to do a fair amount of reading to catch up on all the new specs and tech.


How is your progress gone do you want some more insight I may have a few avenues that could help you if you're interested


----------

